# Steelseries 6gV2 für 40€ zu verkaufen



## rider210 (18. September 2013)

*Steelseries 6gV2 für 40€ zu verkaufen*

Verkaufe meine mechanische Tastatur.
Eine Steelseries 6gV2 mit Black switches.
Habe die Tastatur seit ca 3 Monaten.
Die Tastatur funktioniert einwandfrei und ist in einem sehr guten Zustand.
Bei interesse kann ich gerne Bilder machen.
40 € auf VB


----------

